# slp loudmouth, does anyone like them?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

im puting a exhaust on the car next weekend but all i can afford if muffelers right now, i heard slp loudmouth 1 is the best to go with, im wanting more performance not so much as sound, but sound is also a plus. is there a muffler yall like better for performance? let me know, thanks


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im pretty sure mufflers don't do all that much performance-wise to begin with, SLP loudmouth is vicious sounding, but they tend to drone when maintaining a speed. Personally i would go with Corsa, they sound great and don't drone, and when you step on the gas they roar. :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

^ditto performance enhancement from mufflers alone. Search youtube with GTO exhaust to get an idea of what each system might sound like. Each their own as I prefer Spintech.... to get an idea about pricing for each system google up Maryland Speed's web site.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you choose Corsa, i would say go with the "Sport" instead of the "Touring." IMO why pay more for more restriction and less noise?


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool thanks alot guys for the help, i know are stock exhaust is already pretty high flow but i well evently do a x pipe and headers, does anyone have the magnapack?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

my buddy has GTO w/ SLP headers, SLP LMI and IMO its too loud, and a lot of crackle between shifts. i had LM1 on my old camaro and swapped it shortly after for being too droney inside the car. 

i personally have spintech(side exh) and i love it, nice and tame at idle-cruising, but when you get on it, it roars with a nice loud aggressive tone, sounds a little like a euro exotic note. 

just depends on what your going for. as far as performance, a cat back is a cat back IMO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Corsa SUCKS. Its just a hair quieter than a muffler delete, but not by much. Its just as raspy. Would you pay $1100 for someone to cut out your mufflers?

If you want a good sound that won't piss off your neighbors or the local authorities from a mile away, get a Bassani.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

I just replace my stock mufflers with a couple Magnaflows and love em. Nice, aggressive, deep tone. They roar when you really get on it and no drone to speak of...I'm gonna be adding an x-pipe soon as well as some high flow cats..Gonna be sweet!


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

ok when you guy's say slp loudmouth is to loud, how loud id it? like nascar loud? and i heard magnaflow if good but i heard its real quit.


----------



## JMAC007 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the lm1 and i love it, but you should really check out youtube, theres a video clip for just about every combination that you could imagine.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have loud mouth 1 and slp longtubes.....its loud and drones but sounds so good when youre in on it....but it does drone from 2000 to 2500 and would eventually make you go nuts if its a DD


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

My Magnaflows are just on the quiet side of perfect IMHO. If you're doing anything in the way of hi flow cats/x-pipe I would think that you would have the perfect combo...The cops in my area are jerks though and I don't want anything super loud that would attract more attention...


----------



## SHowe (Apr 20, 2009)

I had SLP Loudmouth 1s on my 98 Camaro SS and I loved them. My wife hated riding in the car because of the brain rattling drone. I was harrassed by my local Highway Patrol here in California a couple of times and had to prove to a judge that the exhaust was legal on one occasion. They are loud and obnoxious to non-car guys, but I also had countless positive comments from people who would greet me at my car when I would pull in a parking lot. It is all about what you are willing to put up with. I would probably put the kit on my 06 if I had the money right now.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

ok well im geting the slp loudmouth 1, thanks for everyones input, and if people say its to loud your to old!...lol


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

too me its too open to back crackle and all that, i like a good smooth roar not just belching unburned fuel crackle and pop. 

as said, check out some youtubes


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Videos don't do LMI's or any other exhaust system justice. I've seen videos of LMI and Magnaflows and there is a big differance between the two when heard in real life. I know for a fact because I have both.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the Lm and love it! Once i did the muffler delete on it, it cut down the drone a lot and didnt get any louder. Iirc its still one of the most free flowing and by far the lightest system for us, but that might have changed, so it should give some of the best gains out there in theory.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Corsa SUCKS. Its just a hair quieter than a muffler delete, but not by much. Its just as raspy. Would you pay $1100 for someone to cut out your mufflers?
> 
> If you want a good sound that won't piss off your neighbors or the local authorities from a mile away, get a Bassani.


Bassani is an excellent choice. they are GREAT quality, and have a really nice sound, but their cost is definitely way up there

I went with Spintech on the GTO and now I will always use Spintech on all my cars


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Noob1986 said:


> Im pretty sure mufflers don't do all that much performance-wise to begin with, SLP loudmouth is vicious sounding, but they tend to drone when maintaining a speed. Personally i would go with Corsa, they sound great and don't drone, and when you step on the gas they roar. :cheers


Had the SLP Loudmouth exhaust on my '01 Corvette convertible. Drone went away when the top was down.  Drone also went away with the addition of an x-pipe. Loved the sound!

If I start modding my '05 GTO, I'll go with the SLP Loudmouths again.

:cheers


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

well i got the lm1 installed this morning and i love them, not to loud, just a lil drone but nothing over bearing. its quit when i idil, and loud when i want it to be, i like it alot.


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

slp loud mouth 1 are great for both they sound like a beast


----------



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> Bassani is an excellent choice. they are GREAT quality, and have a really nice sound, but their cost is definitely way up there
> 
> I went with Spintech on the GTO and now I will always use Spintech on all my cars


What kind of spintech did you go with ?


----------

